# Star Wars erscheint 2011 endlich auf Blu-ray



## JokerofDarkness (15. August 2010)

George Lucas bestätigt die Vö von *Star Wars auf Blu-ray* für das Jahr *2011*. Da darf man mal gespannt sein, was sich der gute George diesmal so einfallen lassen wird.

Link zur Quelle: Hier unter den NEWS!


----------



## Tikume (15. August 2010)

So langsam dürften ihm auch die unveröffentlichten Szenen ausgehen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oaU1yu4PyZ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (15. August 2010)

Wäre doch schön, wenn die gleich alle Versionen auf die BDs packen.Gerne auch eine neue Fassung mit bisher nicht gezeigten Szenen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. August 2010)

Ich hätte auf 2010 Gehofft, warte schon seit 2007 auf Blue Ray's von Star Wars.... aber noch 1 Jahr warten??? bäää 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (15. August 2010)

Das eine Jahr überstehst Du auch noch. Ich weiß das es schwer ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

